# 13 Reasons Why Pro Tools is Better



## robgb (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Soundbed (Jul 28, 2021)

robgb said:


>



Is there a version with calm voice?


----------



## Crowe (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Is there a version with calm voice?


No, this is his thing. I appreciate how he tries using his 'metal-singer voice' to do something interesting but it's definitely an acquired taste.


----------



## robgb (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Is there a version with calm voice?


LOL. This is Glenn's thing. Check out his channel. He's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Is there a version with calm voice?


I guess if i'd had to wear a suit and a stained tie while working in the studio in the summertime, i'd raise my voice even more.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 28, 2021)

Might want to add `than Reaper` to the thread title. I have one reason why Pro-Tools is not better than any other DAW, no VST support.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 28, 2021)

robgb said:


> LOL. This is Glenn's thing. Check out his channel. He's pretty hilarious.


I've been subscribed to him for a while, even though his genre of focus (metal) isnt my thing because I like his irreverent attitude, he does know what he's talking about and can be informative, and yes, he is funny.


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 28, 2021)

This is even funnier as I have seen Fricker as a guest on Produce Like a Pro, showing P-Tools die-hard Warren Huart the ins-and-outs of Reaper. Unlikely this video will un-invite him. That's his style. Love Warren and Fricker.

TBH I started on Pro Tools 12 and only left due to its subscription model. I'm not good enuf to have an opinion on DAW capabilities since both Reaper and PTools got me what I needed 100% of the time. (I got vst support inside Pro Tools through Rewire and Reaper. Worked perfectly fine; but $$$ was the buzz kill....)


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 28, 2021)

Yeah, when I want to use VST format with Pro Tools, I either use PatchWork or VEP. It’s true, though, that you’ve got to go with third-party solutions to accomplish this.

Conversely, I don’t know of a way to use AAX plugins with Cubase.

It’s too bad that there’s no universal plugin standard for DAWs. I appreciate that Steinberg got there first; but ideally, you’d want a standard that’s not controlled by any single company.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## rudi (Jul 28, 2021)

LOL

PS there should be a "Warning: Contains Irony" sticker on the video  
PPS where is Teller?


----------



## cqd (Jul 28, 2021)

Is his voice not pretty much your standard YouTube voice these days?..

Generally I don't watch any YouTube videos where the guy is pulling a face in the thumbnail..

Anyway..pro tools is way more aesthetically pleasing..has pro in the title..and like, have you seen the s6 and the likes consoles?..

But yeah, avid subscription etc is pretty wretched..

*disclaimer* I am a pro tools user..milking a perpetual academic license through ms paint and an old student ID..


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 28, 2021)

By the way, if this is your first exposure to Glenn’s videos, it’s worth it to dig a little deeper. He’s got some good product reviews on his channel.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Jul 28, 2021)

His Reaper evangelism is what got me into that DAW. Of course now I am Presonus addict.


----------



## Paulogic (Jul 28, 2021)

Ok, I get it. From now on my name is PaulPro


----------



## mscp (Jul 28, 2021)

Why Pro Tools is better: because when you go from a workstation to another, you don't have to put up with brutal personal preference changes, and zero latency means zero latency (contingent on HDX). hahaha.


----------



## Soundbed (Jul 28, 2021)

Crowe said:


> No, this is his thing. I appreciate how he tries using his 'metal-singer voice' to do something interesting but it's definitely an acquired taste.


ah, cool.

y'know I totally missed that that was Glenn Fricker.

(Not sure why I didn't recognise him.)

I was turning up the volume during the intro.

I'll pay more attention now that I know it's him.

Actually, wait.

No, I probably won't.

The whole video is about being better than Reaper?

Ok I guess this thread isn't for me.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> ah, cool.
> 
> y'know I totally missed that that was Glenn Fricker.
> 
> ...


I dunno man. I'm 30 seconds into the video and it's pretty clear it's a joke.


----------



## Soundlex (Jul 28, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> Why Pro Tools is better: because when you go from a workstation to another, you don't have to put up with brutal personal preference changes


1000%. That is what everybody keep missing on why Protools is the DAW in every commercial studio on the planet. Because you know everything about the software when you show up, no surprises.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> ah, cool.
> 
> y'know I totally missed that that was Glenn Fricker.
> 
> ...


It’s satire. He’s a Reaper-vangelist.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Is there a version with calm voice?


its almost like a muppet character. I do like some of his videos. but yeah, the voice. specially being canadian. there goes my stereotypes about them


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundlex said:


> 1000%. That is what everybody keep missing on why Protools is the DAW in every commercial studio on the planet. Because you know everything about the software when you show up, no surprises.


Or maybe it’s similar to why most big name composers stick to Cubase. They’ve been using it since the early days of DAWs and most people don’t like change.


----------



## cqd (Jul 28, 2021)

Have people seen the new s1 controllers too?..

Nothing close to like it for anything else..


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> The whole video is about being better than Reaper?
> 
> Ok I guess this thread isn't for me.


It is satire.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 28, 2021)

I did have to use pro tools for post production work. its seomthing it execls at. 

I do like working with pro tools but the business side is what gets me. avid has to be the most hated company now for daw. 
charging like 10 times more for the 5.1 version because they know theyhave the post market cornered is a huge scre this company for me. 

I havent used it that much but i did have to i would buy the full license at vintage king but pay installements which are roughly the same as the avid subscribion for the the same prodcut. 

the issue of course is that you wont get updates in a year or support. which is another screw you to avid. 

I also keep in mind that mike verta uses pro tools for all his orchestral work and he seems to be doing great with it.


----------



## hoxclab (Jul 28, 2021)

Fuck you Glenn! Man I love this son of a bitch. I don't even make metal music or rock but I like dude none the less. This guy is the perfect combination of asshole and knowledge.


----------



## Soundbed (Jul 28, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> It’s satire. He’s a Reaper-vangelist.





Crowe said:


> I dunno man. I'm 30 seconds into the video and it's pretty clear it's a joke.





PuerAzaelis said:


> It is satire.





Geoff Grace said:


> By the way, if this is your first exposure to Glenn’s videos, it’s worth it to dig a little deeper. He’s got some good product reviews on his channel.


Got it! Thanks for the clarifications. I was so not in the mood for the voice that I needle dropped and closed the window. Three times. When I'm in the mood for a laugh maybe I'll give his channel a try. Someday. Maybe.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 28, 2021)

AVID is a God and Protools is a religion.

Fact is, its a drip fed drug to disciples of the industry standard BS marketing crap.

You buy a perpetual let the update window pass and you have to buy the software again at full price.

No upgrade, nothing…..it’s a disgusting business model.

Protools was relevant when tied to hardware….now it’s a legacy DAW built on the foundations of a non existent recording studio declining business model.

Legacy code, drip fed updates ,most are meaningless…( Dark Theme lol) and bloat.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 28, 2021)

I don't know what this no updates/upgrades for Pro Tools talk is about. I'll grant, however, that the frequency is diminishing. There were five in 2018, four in 2019, three in 2020, and there have been two so far this year. (Notice a pattern here?)

Edit: There were five small upgrades in 2020, so I struck out the comment about the frequency diminishing. There was also a bug fix update this year in addition to the two upgrades.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## cqd (Jul 28, 2021)

Were there not 4 last year too?...

Yeah, them stopping the upgrades was pretty low I must say..


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 28, 2021)

cqd said:


> Were there not 4 last year too?...


I have 2020.3, 2020.9, and 2020.11. Am I missing one?

Edit: Actually, I'm missing 2020.5 and 2020.12. I''ll correct my post above.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## jonathanwright (Jul 28, 2021)

Well this thread was a waste of time.


----------



## Uiroo (Jul 28, 2021)

jonathanwright said:


> Well this thread was a waste of time.


Not now, after your valuable contribution


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 28, 2021)

cqd said:


> Yeah, them stopping the upgrades was pretty low I must say..


Actually, I would characterize them as frequent minor upgrades rather than traditional major upgrades that happen once every 2-3 years.

For me, folder tracks have made the biggest difference; but I realize that Pro Tools is very late to that party.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## jonathanwright (Jul 28, 2021)

Uiroo said:


> Not now, after your valuable contribution


Glad to help. 😁

Ignore me, I’m in a grump today, and clickbait headlines are getting right on my tits lately.


----------



## cqd (Jul 28, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> Actually, I would characterize them as frequent minor upgrades rather than traditional major upgrades that happen once every 2-3 years.
> 
> For me, folder tracks have made the biggest difference; but I realize that Pro Tools is very late to that party.
> 
> ...


Yeah..and the way they were implemented was great too..like, I'm currently going with a kind of modular template approach..these drums, these strings etc, just the folders and they all fire up in ve pro..
It's kind of amazing..


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 28, 2021)

After watching this, I feel like I'm the only one on this planet who likes using Pro Tools to mix.


----------



## mscp (Jul 28, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Fact is, its a drip fed drug to disciples of the industry standard BS marketing crap.


Using PT in post studios = time management efficiency.


----------



## CATDAD (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundlex said:


> 1000%. That is what everybody keep missing on why Protools is the DAW in every commercial studio on the planet. Because you know everything about the software when you show up, no surprises.


There are reasons Pro Tools is still useful, but I've never understood this particular argument. The same could be said about any DAW out there, if you just keep/revert to defaults.


----------



## Nico5 (Jul 28, 2021)

jonathanwright said:


> Glad to help. 😁
> 
> Ignore me, I’m in a grump today, and clickbait headlines are getting right on my tits lately.



You're not alone in your sentiments 







from: https://m.xkcd.com/386/


p.s. I wish there was a vaccine against click-bait - I would sign up for that immediately!


----------



## cqd (Jul 28, 2021)

Nico5 said:


> You're not alone in your sentiments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because of vaccines giving everyone autism that arguing on the Internet is so frustrating..


----------



## robgb (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundlex said:


> 1000%. That is what everybody keep missing on why Protools is the DAW in every commercial studio on the planet. Because you know everything about the software when you show up, no surprises.


As he points out, it's getting to the point where most studios these days are home studios. So it's anybody's game at that point. Cubase, Logic, Ableton, Reaper, Pro Tools. The days of uniformity will soon be completely gone.


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 28, 2021)

I like Glenn and I love Reaper, but this isn't the video I'd have picked to win people over for either of the two. I hope you all enjoyed it though!

Just mentioning it so that people who found this video offputting might give them both another chance.


----------



## robgb (Jul 28, 2021)

jonathanwright said:


> Glad to help. 😁
> 
> Ignore me, I’m in a grump today, and clickbait headlines are getting right on my tits lately.


So, let me understand this. If you think the headline is merely click bait, why did you click it?


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 28, 2021)

robgb said:


> So, let me understand this. If you think the headline is merely click bait, why did you click it?


It's only human. I often can't resist those either, and I'm still disappointed by their prevalence.


----------



## robgb (Jul 28, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> It's only human. I often can't resist those either, and I'm still disappointed by their prevalence.


Here's the thing. You click it, you own it. What's the point of complaining about something only you have control over? Just move on. Ninety percent of the threads—especially the deal threads—are click bait.


----------



## Soundlex (Jul 28, 2021)

robgb said:


> As he points out, it's getting to the point where most studios these days are home studios. So it's anybody's game at that point. Cubase, Logic, Ableton, Reaper, Pro Tools. The days of uniformity will soon be completely gone.


We still live in a world where orchestras are recorded at Fox, Capitol, Sony, Abbey Road or Air just to name the big ones out of hundreds of facilities. It ain't going anywhere anytime soon because people will always pay for orchestras to be recorded or for bands to not record in a home studio. There is a life outside of home studios. A big money one. And the common denominator to all of these is still Protools.
I'm not trying to sell you Pro-tools, I have no interest in that, I was just stating a fact.


----------



## Soundlex (Jul 28, 2021)

CATDAD said:


> There are reasons Pro Tools is still useful, but I've never understood this particular argument. The same could be said about any DAW out there, if you just keep/revert to defaults.


I would understand even less a commercial facility where you have to revert the DAW to default before each session. Just way too risky if you have to spend time fixing the tons of issues with hardware for example that would create.


----------



## CATDAD (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundlex said:


> I would understand even less a commercial facility where you have to revert the DAW to default before each session. Just way too risky if you have to spend time fixing the tons of issues with hardware for example that would create.


But you can do that with other DAWs too, set up routing and hardware and leave it as-is.


----------



## robgb (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundlex said:


> I would understand even less a commercial facility where you have to revert the DAW to default before each session. Just way too risky if you have to spend time fixing the tons of issues with hardware for example that would create.


Here's the thing. The majority of the people in Glenn's audience and on this forum are home studio musicians, and I suspect that most of the pro composers here actually use Cubase or Logic, so I have to assume they've figured a way to make it work.


----------



## Soundlex (Jul 28, 2021)

robgb said:


> Here's the thing. The majority of the people in Glenn's audience and on this forum are home studio musicians, and I suspect that most of the pro composers here actually use Cubase or Logic, so I have to assume they've figured a way to make it work.


I agree. Pro tools is not a composing tool. It's only a modern "tape recorder". I use it every day for composing but I know I'm one of the very few pros who actually do that...


----------



## Soundlex (Jul 28, 2021)

CATDAD said:


> But you can do that with other DAWs too, set up routing and hardware and leave it as-is.


Agree but the last thing to talk about here is the "standard" issue. You have to have one. You can't ask any engineer who will come to your pro facility to know by heart the DAW of your choice. They can't all know 7 or 8 DAWs at a professional level. Other than that, it will be fine to have Cubase in a big studio setup, I'm sure. But the standard for engineer is PT. And it probably won't change until the big facilities are all out of the game...


----------



## Paulogic (Jul 28, 2021)

Just a question : ins't Protools a evolution/offspring/??? of Session 8 ? Or am I totally confused?

Session 8 was, years ago, also the thing to go when recording (audio) and even back then
some made fun of me because I was using Logic at the time.


----------



## CATDAD (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundlex said:


> Agree but the last thing to talk about here is the "standard" issue. You have to have one. You can't ask any engineer who will come to your pro facility to know by heart the DAW of your choice. They can't all know 7 or 8 DAWs at a professional level. Other than that, it will be fine to have Cubase in a big studio setup, I'm sure. But the standard for engineer is PT. And it probably won't change until the big facilities are all out of the game...


This I understand and agree with. At some point you just have to pick one, and it was already chosen at a time when there wasn't much to choose from. And in all likelihood, if something else had become popular then, Avid would have bought them and done the exact same things with it. Most industries you can think of that involve teams of people sharing stations/projects have some kind of version of this going on.

It'll be interesting to see if this trend toward "decentralization" of some studio functions (home recording/editing/mixing/mastering) will cause any changes to the industry standards and expectations as new generations who grew up with other DAWs open/take over studio spaces. The "industry" is pretty wide, and there are already other DAWs being seen in some corners. Like you said, I'd imagine any big established place will keep running as-is til the end, mostly because it would be seemingly pointless to change it!


----------



## Arbee (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Is there a version with calm voice?


Or calm hands?


----------



## jonathanwright (Jul 28, 2021)

robgb said:


> So, let me understand this. If you think the headline is merely click bait, why did you click it?


Because I didn’t know it was clickbait until I clicked on it.

The words ‘than Reaper’ were left out of the title. I don’t use Reaper, so I wouldn’t have been interested in the thread.

You chose to leave those words out of the thread title, so you need to own it, rather than put the blame on people that were annoyed by it.

Anyway, as I say, I was in a grump, and it’s not worth either of us making any more out of it.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 29, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> Just a question : ins't Protools a evolution/offspring/??? of Session 8 ? Or am I totally confused?
> 
> Session 8 was, years ago, also the thing to go when recording (audio) and even back then
> some made fun of me because I was using Logic at the time.


Sound Tools was the predecessor of Pro Tools. It was primarily an audio editor and didn't last long before Pro Tools replaced it. A few years later, Session 8 was released as a spinoff of Pro Tools as Digidesign's attempt to expand into the project studio (professional home studio) market. The software was distinctly different than (and inferior to) Pro Tools; and a year or two later, it was replaced by a more basic version of Pro Tools, dubbed "Pro Tools Project."

The first version of Logic Audio supported the Session 8 interface. I purchased them both, back in 1994, along with a massive (for the time) 1 GB hard drive that cost me $1,000.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Paulogic (Jul 29, 2021)

Thanks. There were af few small studio's who used S8 for making demo's.
You could reserve some recording time and then they would mix it for an affordable price.
So these semi-pro's or even pro's could earn something or equip their studio with better stuff


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Jul 29, 2021)

Honestly, at this point almost everything is better than PT. And Reaper is useless in its raw form which means that saying that "it's just $60!" is unfair. After acquiring all the tools you will need for basic production, it's gonna cost you as much as things like Cubase, Studio One and so on.
Also, don't forget that Reaper users heavily rely on custom scripts, which are produced and maintained by very small companies and/or individuals. What are you going to do when they decide to move on?

Anyway, great mockery of an Evil Corp from music industry world - Avid.


----------



## Anders Wall (Jul 29, 2021)

Whatever gets the job done and pays the bills?

My guess is that videos like this pays the SpectreSoundStudio bills and that is why he creates them.
I like his videos, imagine if all you tubers where like *insertyourfavoriteyoutuber* !?!
Wouldn't that be boring? Diversity is a good thing.

Best,
Anders


----------



## Soundbed (Jul 29, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> Sound Tools was the predecessor of Pro Tools.


And before that Sound Designer and Sound Designer II iirc

I cut my editing chops on SDII.


----------



## dylanmixer (Jul 29, 2021)

Although I agree with the points in the video, all this guy does is yell and be negative. Not a huge fan of his channel.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 29, 2021)

3DC said:


> The guy is all about hard rock. What did you expect?


If you call that hard rock, your idea of heavy metal scares me.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 29, 2021)

Actually, he has helpful review videos like this too:




Best,

Geoff


----------



## dylanmixer (Jul 29, 2021)

3DC said:


> The guy is all about hard rock. What did you expect?


For sure, I have no doubt that he absolutely knows what he's talking about. He just kind of gives me "I've been in this industry since the 80s kid so get off my lawn" vibes. Extra cringe.


----------



## cqd (Jul 29, 2021)

I don't mind him actually, and I'm generally not one for people shouting in YouTube videos..

It's just the poors complaining about pro tools because they can't afford it that gets old after a while..


----------



## robgb (Jul 29, 2021)

cqd said:


> It's just the poors complaining about pro tools because they can't afford it that gets old after a while..


Almost as bad as the dip shits complaining about the poors.


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 31, 2021)

When I first spotted this thread it had nearly 50 views. Now past 1k views. 

I noticed yesterday on the Reaper forum someone posted Fricker's video on a thread called "LOL". 

Another site I used to frequent (DUC Avid forum) did not seem to have mention of it. Using White Tie's comment, I "can't imagine why".


----------



## easyrider (Jul 31, 2021)

cqd said:


> It's just the poors complaining about pro tools because they can't afford it that gets old after a while..


What about people that can afford and think it’s sh1te?

Your post is utter BS…

I bet you use a Mac? 😂


----------



## cqd (Jul 31, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Your post is utter BS…
> 
> I bet you use a Mac? 😂


Haha..I don't actually..but would you believe I was actually going to make the exact same point the other day too, but I couldn't think of how to word it to make it funny..

But it's very true..A lot who would slate pro tools due to a subconscious inferiority complex would probably be the exact same about using mac over PC..


----------



## easyrider (Jul 31, 2021)

cqd said:


> Haha..I don't actually..but would you believe I was actually going to make the exact same point the other day too, but I couldn't think of how to word it to make it funny..
> 
> But it's very true..A lot who would slate pro tools due to a subconscious inferiority complex would probably be the exact same about using mac over PC..


I don’t think a lot slate pro tools due to a subconscious inferiority complex….

I think they slate it due to it being overpriced tat….

Just like Macs…..

(Discalimer- I can afford both but choose performance and feature set over indoctrinated aesthetics.)

😂


----------



## easyrider (Jul 31, 2021)

3DC said:


> Yp, fee days before I downloaded trial version of Cubase and ProTools to see which one should I buy to complement my FL Studio "VSTi".
> 
> After two intro courses for each DAW I bought Cubase Pro and uninstalled Pro Tools.
> Pro Tools might be an industry standard but boy this DAW is so boring. Also not quite functional or stable on my PC. Had several errors during installation with no online explanation.
> ...


I subscribed to Pro Tools for 12 months for the sum of £7 per month using my EDU status.

Hardly used it….the lack of features made me wince….

Nearly everything was faster and easier to do in other DAWs….

If I was stranded on a desert island with only Protools I’d use it….but with a choice in front of me…why would I settle for mediocrity ? 🤣


----------



## cqd (Jul 31, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I don’t think a lot slate pro tools due to a subconscious inferiority complex….
> 
> I think they slate it due to it being overpriced tat….


I honestly think that might be at play..
As for overpriced..in comparison to cubase updates it's a bit more expensive, but not too much..

I actually got cubase due to how amazing it was claimed to be here a couple of years ago, and tbh I ended up selling it a few months later..

Like, really, it's whatever works for you..
But yeah, the way pro tools integrates with the hardware, the app..
It's not the industry standard for nothing..


----------



## easyrider (Jul 31, 2021)

cqd said:


> I honestly think that might be at play..
> As for overpriced..in comparison to cubase updates it's a bit more expensive, but not too much..
> 
> I actually got cubase due to how amazing it was claimed to be here a couple of years ago, and tbh I ended up selling it a few months later..
> ...


Just imagine if the so called industry reset and started from scratch….do you think the industry would choose PT now?

Its embedded in the industry not out of it being the best….it was THE only solution at the time….

Things have moved on….bigger and better solutions are available….but if using pro tools makes you happy as you feel like a pro and part of the elite group then living your life through this delusion is not harming anyone I guess….😘


----------



## cqd (Jul 31, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Just imagine if the so called industry reset and started from scratch….do you think the industry would choose PT now?








Avid S6 - Atmos Mixing - Avid Technology


See the Avid S6 console for Atmos mixing. S6 offers intuitive and immersive mixing for modern sound engineers with fully integrated Dolby Atmos workflows.




www.avid.com





Yes..Yes, they would..


----------



## easyrider (Jul 31, 2021)

cqd said:


> Avid S6 - Atmos Mixing - Avid Technology
> 
> 
> See the Avid S6 console for Atmos mixing. S6 offers intuitive and immersive mixing for modern sound engineers with fully integrated Dolby Atmos workflows.
> ...


Na…Na, they wouldn’t..


----------



## robgb (Jul 31, 2021)

Avid is the industry standard for movie editing as well. Doesn't mean there aren't far better solutions.


----------



## Ivan M. (Jul 31, 2021)

"Industry standard" in terms of software marketing is BS. Something might be widely used, but it's not a standard nor a necessary choice. No software, or generally speaking any product, is accepted 100% in any market.
MIDI is an industry standard, wav format, and other widely accepted and ubiquitous protocols, also concepts like wheels on cars, shoes, clothes, those are standard. However, particular implementations of these, particular company products, are not standard.


----------



## Mistro (Jul 31, 2021)

They do the same thing in the 3D world saying 3DS Max is industry standard. I guess Blender is the Reaper of the 3D world lol. The only reason 3DS Max is regarded that way is because they put free copies in schools so by the time students get used to it, some will swear by it. Artists tend to get an intimate attachment to their favorite tools and mediums especially the ones we start out with first. So no need to look at any Pro Tools users sideways.

I think the term "industry standard" have noting to do with talent and creativity...it's just what have the most momentum in that machine where they are afraid of taking chances with new stuff and milk the same cow as long as it delivers the checks. Sadly many artists just go along with it trading love of craft for economic opportunity. The problem is, it's backwards thinking. It is Love of Craft that creates economic opportunity which is lost in today's society who think money is wealth.

If you're a hobbyist none of those industry terms mean anything. Just use the DAW that speaks to your creativity or have a few of them the same way you would collect keyboards and various midi controllers.

EDIT: The video is hilarious btw. I feel bad for Pro Tools users who clicked on that with interest. Especially new users.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 31, 2021)

I don’t use protools because I’m not a working pro in which case I would probably have to use it at some phase of many projects. I also hate the sub model.

But I see protools as being kind of like MS Office. There are many other spreadsheet and word processor apps out there, many of them more suitable for the vast majority of users, yet ms office is just a standard because it got to the party early and established itself in the business world. Most users don’t have the technical skills or interest in trying to use a competing product even if it supports reading and writing ms office documents because the WYSIWYG doesn’t always translate quite exactly at some point nearly everyone says, “my lawyer is using ms word so I better use it too.”

From what I can see protools has a number of productivity work flows that are designed around decades of in-studio work and keeping things simple without being overly complicated. Most other daws have a lot more wiz bang features that are more interesting for people at home, composers too. But when you enter a real recording studio most of that crap just gets in the way and that is why protools hasn’t evolved into many wiz bang features in my opinion, it has stuck to simple tried and true workflows that work in pro studio environments. For that reason it is in fact an industry standard in larger facilities especially, and goes back decades for having established itself that way, much like ms office. There is the low latency hardware too of course.

It is what it is, it’s not going away. Most composers that have to deal professionally with large studios simply learn to transfer stems into protools at some point in the process because they want to use their favorite daw for the wiz bang composer features and also need to deliver protools stems. I know at least one die hard DP user that recently switched to protools to do the entire songwriting production start to finish primarily because he started working with a lot of different people in more of a writer/producer role and that was the standard daw format he would have to convert each project to protools from dp if he wanted to keep collaborating with everyone effectively. He also cited that he was “sick of all the crashes” in DP but that could have just been him trying to buy into the idea of using protools instead of DP with all its wiz bang features and his personal decades of experience with it. So far he is getting great results from protools and it’s not holding him back at all really, meanwhile he is able to drop projects to other pros that require protools to move ahead in the production line.

As I said I don’t use protools because I’m a hobbyist and also I ban all subscription models personally. But if i started to interact with other pros needing projects in that format I would not hesitate to comply. There is a certain wisdom to sticking with standards in whatever form they are. Or put another way, don’t try to swim up stream.

It’s typical for the reaper rebel crowd to put out witty banter about why everyone should abandon standards and pro working solutions to use their confusing mess of a cult driven daw, notwithstanding the fact it’s an incredibly powerful Swiss Army knife in its own right


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 31, 2021)

As someone who was working in world class studios during the early days of Pro Tools, I was able to observe why it caught on with audio engineers.

Studios already had a pretty good workflow with multitrack recorders in those days; but edits were a slow process that often had to utilize razor blades. Punching in and out was destructive and required impeccable timing. The early success of Pro Tools came from making the edit process faster and easier; but initially, it was too underpowered to replace multitrack tape machines that could provide up to 96 tracks when synced together. As Digidesign developed the application, the company favored hardware solutions over native ones. This enabled higher track counts at lower latencies. In fact, the track counts got so high and the latency was comparable enough to tape that Pro Tools began to replace the multitrack tape recorders that studios had favored for so long. The workflow was certainly faster because you didn't have to wait for tape to rewind, and workflow matters a lot when the studio is billing well over $1,000 per day for its time.

However, none of that would matter if Pro Tools had been buggy and repeatedly crashed. Digidesign (and later Avid) released detailed guidelines with each version of Pro Tools that, if followed, would assure a stable setup; and stability is especially important when tracking ensembles who are being paid union scale for their services. The last thing you want is to spend thousands of dollars while people wait for you to solve a computer problem!

So yes, part of the reason that Pro Tools is entrenched in recording studios is that they got there first; but that's not the whole story. If something were to come along that eclipsed Pro Tools' abilities the way that Pro Tools surpassed razor blades and multitrack tape recorders, then studios would migrate to that platform. In the meantime, Pro Tools will continue to dominate that part of the industry.

Now that doesn't mean that Pro Tools is the best DAW for every scenario. Far from it. Notice how I completely disregarded MIDI in my explanation of why Pro Tools is used in major facilities? Obviously, MIDI is far more important to composers than it is to recording studios. Of course, Pro Tools is much better at MIDI than it used to be; but I don't think anyone would dream of calling it "first in class" in that department. The bottom line is that the best DAW for you is the one that's best for your individual needs. That's why there's room in the marketplace for so many solutions. Each DAW has carved out its own niche and fulfills a particular set of demands.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Mistro (Jul 31, 2021)

3DC said:


> 3DS Max was never industry standard in 3D world. Not even as 3D modeler unless you ignore all CAD software on the market. Perhaps in game industry but these days are long gone. All major game development studios are switching fast to Blender 3D.


I was going by arguments I heard and had with 3D Max users. Including in an animation studio. Maybe I never listened more broadly. I'm a Sketchup, Blender person myself.


----------



## milford59 (Aug 2, 2021)

I didn’t watch the video but I wonder whether one of the TOP reasons for using Pro Tools is because Fingaz used it in the Mixerman Diaries….


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 3, 2021)

milford59 said:


> I didn’t watch the video but I wonder whether one of the TOP reasons for using Pro Tools is because Fingaz used it in the Mixerman Diaries….


Wow, Mixerman, I haven’t thought about him in years! I wonder what he’s using now that RADAR is long gone.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Aug 3, 2021)

Mistro said:


> They do the same thing in the 3D world saying 3DS Max is industry standard. I guess Blender is the Reaper of the 3D world lol. The only reason 3DS Max is regarded that way is because they put free copies in schools so by the time students get used to it, some will swear by it. Artists tend to get an intimate attachment to their favorite tools and mediums especially the ones we start out with first. So no need to look at any Pro Tools users sideways.
> 
> I think the term "industry standard" have noting to do with talent and creativity...it's just what have the most momentum in that machine where they are afraid of taking chances with new stuff and milk the same cow as long as it delivers the checks. Sadly many artists just go along with it trading love of craft for economic opportunity. The problem is, it's backwards thinking. It is Love of Craft that creates economic opportunity which is lost in today's society who think money is wealth.
> 
> ...


I don't wanna be that dude, but ha:

3d max is far far from the standard. It's the least used in terms of film and tv. 

3d in film and tv is all houdini and maya. More and more houdini. (some studios use katana for lighting though). Nuke is for compositing in all studios. (fun fact: Nuke was originally made by Digital Domain before they sold it to the Foundary)

Only one studio I know of uses Blender. Tangent Animation.

All the big vfx houses are all houdini for fx, and it's growing for cfx, enviro, and may grow for lighting soon with current developments. (except scanline and some of MPC. Scanline uses 3dmax some still for their flowline stuff, and MPC uses maya some for fx. But they both use houdini a good amount now too)

Animation is 99% maya in all studios. I suppose scanline uses 3d max, but they're pretty much the only one. edit: well I suppose ILM maaaay still use 3dmax some for enviro, but I want to say they moved on from that a few years ago. 

Games are another matter. They use houdini, max, maya, etc.. all to some degree depending on the studio.

If you want to pick a package for 3d though for big film vfx.... go with Houdini.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Aug 3, 2021)

ha if you say so. I disagree when it comes to film and tv vfx though.

If you're trying to get a job at any of the big companies, ILM, DD, sony, IE, AL, Weta, Dneg, Method, etc... they'll pass hard if all you know is blender. 

They look for people that they can hire to work on a project asap. Until they actually use it, they won't hire someone who only knows that.

But hey to each their own! Do whatever floats yer boat.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Aug 3, 2021)

DD is still around. It's just called Digital Domain 3.0, and it's bigger than it's ever been and still growing. lol (they're technically under their 4th ownership, but no one counts the ownership in between James cameron and John Textor and 4.0 would sound hilariously bad. I'm not sure why they called it 3.0 instead of a brand new name, but whatever.) There are still quite a few old timers there considering how everything shifted to Canada.


I've worked at both of them. Plus sony, ilm, dneg, method, and animal logic. 

/shrug. Dunno what you're talking about to be honest, but please. Teach me more master. lol


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Aug 3, 2021)

When you've worked in the industry as long as I have you become dead inside. So yes. We all laugh albeit in a morbid way.

I actually don't own houdini because why the heck would I do that? Houdini is for at work. As soon as I clock out I don't touch it. The hours are too long to do that in my free time. 

Bye!


----------



## Mistro (Aug 3, 2021)

3D artists hijacks a Pro Tools vs Reaper thread LOL.


----------



## dgburns (Aug 3, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> Wow, Mixerman, I haven’t thought about him in years! I wonder what he’s using now that RADAR is long gone.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Ha! I’m looking at getting the new Radar Dante converters. Ppl still seem to swear by Radar converters. Will audition and see if it works for me.

Oh, and PT is better if Glenn says it is ( but I detect a healthy amount of sarcasm in his tone )


----------

